
When your CI is taking forever on AWS EC2, it might be EBS - itamarst
https://pythonspeed.com/articles/slow-ci-aws-ec2/
======
mattbillenstein
I think it's generally good to prefer instance storage - EBS is in my mind a
SPOF.

Also, use persistent build hosts so you have packages cached and less to do
per build... I like buildkite as a frontend for CI and I run my own build
hosts on cheap SSD-backed clouds like Linode.

